# Threatening new telephone scam targets expats and immigrants in Canada



## John_Stifler

This is not a new scam trick, though. With just a little search, I can find similar case reported several months ago at http://www.whycall.me/888-242-2100.html. I think people should have been aware of these CIC scammers. There are so many warning out there that can be read and learnt by people. Be a smart citizen, people.


----------

